# natural vs stimulated IUI



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There,

Sorry for all the posts!! I am planning my 1st IUI and here are my choices - 

Czech Rep - natural IUI with trigger shot (about 1K cheaper but have to travel with a 2 yr old (naturally conceived))
Ireland - stimulated IUI (more expensive)

I really want to maximise my chance of conception, I know I shouldn't get my hopes up too muchfor 1st iUI but still I want to give each one the best shot I have! 

I'm 36 can I insist on meds? Should I?

What are the chances of multiples with each option, I would see it as a positive thing....

Thanks

E xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi there

I can only speal for what I was told on natural IUI that the chances are only something like 10% whereas with a stim IUI it can be between 15-25% depending on the clinic. If you are pyaing privately why not ask the question about a stim IUI & ask about their success rates.

Personally I would go for the stim IUI to maximise your chances. As for multiples it is a risk but out of the IUI's I know of at out clinic there ave been mostly singletons, a few twins & 1 triplets even though there were only 2 follicles at insem. A good linic will ensure that you stim at a good rate & scan you regularly to make sure you don't have too many follicles.

HTH?


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Estella I'd agree with Professor Waffle on the stats, although this can be lower depending on your hormone levels.  The risk with a stimulated cycle is that it can be hard getting the exact does right so you don't produce too many follies.  If you do, then the cycle has to be abandoned but you still incur some costs.  

Wizard x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Going with Reprofit so don't think I'll get clomid by day 3 which would be on Sunday...
Reckon Im going to have to go with a natural cycle...

xxE


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Depending on where you are based Estella, you could get an emailed prescription from Reprofit and take it along to Ali's in Shadwell, East London. Have posted a link to sourcing meds on another thread for you but here it is again in case you don't spot the other one:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172236.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Felix,

Thanks for this, I'm based in Dublin, think I'll give natural a go cos apart from being afraid of overproducing follicles (whats the chances of this?)  day 3 of my cycle is Sunday so I think I'm leaving it a bit late...

Thanks though and CONGRATS...looks like you ahve a little one on the way...was this IUI?

Exx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah fair enough Estella.  That would be a bit difficult to sort out to Dublin.

My little one (a girl   ) is a donor egg pregnancy.  I feel very blessed.  Wishing you lots of   with your IUI.  Hope you like Brno and Reprofit.  I would wholeheartedly recommend both.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Estella

If you had an e-mailed script from Stepan you could get the clomid in Marron's pharmacy in Clane no problem or there is another pharmacy in the city centre - think its medipharm or medicare - which will honour the scanned scripts ... they will look for originals later if you can square that with Reprofit...  If your Dr is sympathetic (s)he could rewrite the script for you...

Good luck
Maya


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

I am 39 and possibly starting treatment in Jan, getting bloods done in next couple of weeks and will then talk to clinic about options, can you insist on medicated IUI, it seems otherwise the % is so small for an awful lot of money.

Any advice is much appreciated,
Thx
JAH


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Rose

Many thanks for your advise, I am going to speak to the clinic to find the best way to proceed once I have my blood results, this will obviously be the deciding factor as to which type of sperm also I order from the European Sperm Bank, also how much I order, so many things to think about right now so just trying to take one step at a time.

Are you looking to have IVF treatment again?

Many thx
JAH


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

I managed a bfp on a natural cycle BUT after serious thought......and not being able to get the drugs/prescription on time  

Luckily it worked as I was v nervous about the possibility of multiples as I have had LEEP and cone biopsy, I don't know what the stats are on cervical incompetence with multiples but I had a succcessful singleton pregnancy already.

Given the cost and success rates I would go for stimulated cycle and that was my plan if the 1st one failed.

Good Luck and let us know how you get on!!

E xx


----------

